# Plus size positive song lyrics



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 4, 2007)

So I was watching some music videos yesterday and Timberland's video for 'The Way I Are' came on. I liked this song mostly for its fun and totally 'shake yo ass on the dance floor' beat. But when I watched the video it made me like it even more. Over a little half way through there are two hip-hop artists ( I dont know their names), but the second guy mentioned about his girl 'not having a body like Pam Anderson, it's a struggle just to get you into the caravan, but before I let you lose a pound I'd buy a bigger castle, I like you just the way you are.' 
Small little lyrics that made me love that song even more so!!  
Check out the vid if you want on this link!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_-1peCW6Ok

I guess it's the little things that make me happy.
Anyone know anymore plus size positive song lyrics?


----------



## Fat Brian (Aug 4, 2007)

Here's one of my personal favorites, the Spin Doctors Big Fat Funky Booty:


My baby nice, she'so polite
She say, "please," when she ask me,
Stay the night.
She's around the house, she love me so
She baking up a little bit of my
Rising, rising dough

Good lordy God, my gosh almighty
Her booty fine and it's trimmed so tidy
Horseradish, mama, just a smidge
Spend a whole lot of time peekin'into
Her big old kitchen fridge

Gotta love it, it's my duty
She gotta big fat funky booty
Not above it, makes me moody
Whole mess of big fat funky booty

Waaaagh, sweet sugar plum
I'm cripped blind, a little deaf and dumb
It's wonderful, could I get a little more
'Cause it's about as wide as my garage door.When
We're in bed and it's late at night, she put her
Arms around me and ahe hold me tight
But I say, "No baby, no. Baby, no,
But I sure cold use a bit of your funky booty, though."


----------



## rich96 (Aug 4, 2007)

a rap i like


Yo fritz, put on a mothafucking beat, that we can shake our mothafucking rolls to
Yo, fat kidz are ya with me?
Put your mothafucking hands high in the air, let me see your little chubby digits
It's about to get sweaty in here ya'll, you might want to bring a fan
It ain't easy, being about 250, when you're 15 years old
That's what real life's about

*Hey yo, fat people are hard to kidnap*
So if you're fat and you're all in this bitch, then grab your nutsack
Fat bitches, don't feel left out
Cause you can grab one of them skinny bitches, and knock her ass out
Chubby love, show a ninja some
Cause this fat motherfucker stay ready however they come
A hungry rapper, cannible lyricist
I got host of MC's like you inside my shit
Standing poolside with a t-shirt on
Unless I'm showering or fucking, my clothes stay on
I got double cheeseburgers chasing me in my sleep
And fine hoes checking me out but scared to speak
Off the chain, off the scale, I ain't watching no weight
I'm at the barbecue high ass hell fixing my plate
XX to the X-L, hit me 3 times
Come correct with my burger and fries, the king sized


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 4, 2007)

For additional fat-positive lyrics, see my signature!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 4, 2007)

Here ya go

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/kjn/lyrics/song.htm


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 4, 2007)

Outkast
The Way You Move

...
Then the whole room fell silent (Shhhhh!)
The girls all pause with glee, turning left turning right, are they looking at me?
But I was looking at them, there, there on the dance floor
Now they got me in the middle feeling like a man whore
Specially the big girl, big girls need love too no discrimination here, squirrel
So keep your hands off my cheeks, and let me study how you ride the beat 
You big freak!
...

"Freak" is positive in this context, yes?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 4, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Outkast
> The Way You Move
> 
> ...
> ...



I believe so. ^_^
Funny memory:
I was at this dance back in high school. That song came on, and I actually did what Fonzworth Bentley did to the big girl in the video.  
She was shaking her thing, and I did the bounce off the booty move. (SIGH) What a good memory.


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 4, 2007)

How could anyone forget Queen's song "Fat Bottom Girls" I love that Song!! "Fat Bottom Girls you make the rocking world go round!!" 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 4, 2007)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22307&highlight=Songs


I was hoping I could bring this up again. It has the dimensions link, and some good conversation.


----------



## BigJB1974 (Aug 4, 2007)

Sista big bones by Anthony Hamilton comes to mind


Sista big bones
(big bones)
Can a brother walk you home?
(can i walk right beside you?)
Look like a plate of neck bones
(you loook so good,look so good)
I like to keep your body warm


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 4, 2007)

willamena31 said:


> How could anyone forget Queen's song "Fat Bottom Girls" I love that Song!! "Fat Bottom Girls you make the rocking world go round!!"
> 
> Hugggsss!!
> Billie Jo


Close, but the chorus is the best part; the verses aren't quite as...related.


----------



## Lucky Jackson (Aug 4, 2007)

I Like'em Fat Like That (Claude de Metrius/Louis Jordan/J. Mayo Williams) 

Let the cats all criticize,
Joke about my baby's size;
She's reet with me
Because you see:
I like 'em fat like that.

When she bounces down the street,
She's a whole heap o' honey, and ain't she sweet?
Feels so fine
To know she's mine:
I like 'em fat like that.

You have all those lean chicks,
Tender and tall,
But when it comes to mean kicks,
My big fat mama is the best of all.

After I'm through workin',
I reach and grab my hat,
Hurry home,
Don't want her to be alone:
I like 'em fat like that!


and there is a desmond decker tune too, but I can't think what the title is and all my cd's are packed ready for moving house


----------



## fatlane (Aug 4, 2007)

"Layla" by Derek and the Dominoes is totally about a BBW. They don't come right out and say it, but it's obvious in their passion as they play and sing the song. "Lovely Rita, Meter Maid" by The Beatles is another great size-positive song. Most meter maids I've known have been blissfully fluffy, if you know what I mean and I think you do know what I mean.

If you try hard enough, every song can be what you want it to be. You just gotta believe.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 4, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22307&highlight=Songs
> 
> 
> I was hoping I could bring this up again. It has the dimensions link, and some good conversation.



Man I wish I would have known. I would have just posted there instead. Oh well.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 4, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Man I wish I would have known. I would have just posted there instead. Oh well.



It's all good. There's plenty of thread topics that need to be brought up from time to time. If it was a major problem, the mods would have merged them, so you're fine. That's a good song too. Someone has good taste.


----------



## marlowegarp (Aug 5, 2007)

fatlane said:


> "Layla" by Derek and the Dominoes is totally about a BBW. They don't come right out and say it, but it's obvious in their passion as they play and sing the song. "Lovely Rita, Meter Maid" by The Beatles is another great size-positive song. Most meter maids I've known have been blissfully fluffy, if you know what I mean and I think you do know what I mean.
> 
> If you try hard enough, every song can be what you want it to be. You just gotta believe.



Layla, huh? I thought it was about George Harrison's wife.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 5, 2007)

You'll have to excuse fatlane, he's one toke over the line.

And seriously. Beatles and BBWs?

Yeah, Yoko and Linda had nice knockers, but BBWs? Hardly.


----------



## marlowegarp (Aug 5, 2007)

Skin and Bones - The Kinks (Marlowegarp's all-time favorite band)

Fat Flabby Annie was incredibly big
She weighed just about sixteen stone
And then a fake dietician went and put her on a diet
Now she looks like skin and bone
She looks like skin and bone

Do the meditation and yoga
And she's thrown away the good food guide
And she's given up the alcohol and pizzas
And the pies and now she looks as if she's ready to die,
You can't see her walk by

Don't eat no mashed potatoes,
Don't eat no buttered scones
Stay away from carbohydrates
You're gonna look like skin and bone.

Living on the edge of starvation
And she says she's got no appetite
And her father and her mother
And her sisters and her brothers
Couldn't see her when she walked by
You can't see her walk by.

She don't eat no mashed potatoes,
She don't eat no buttered scones
Stay away from carbohydrates
You're gonna look like skin and bone.

She used to be so cuddly,
She used to be so fat,
But oh what a sin cos she's oh so thin
That she lost all the friends that she had,
She looks like skin and bone

If you look flabby
And you feel overweight,
And you wanna lose a couple of stone,
Take a crash course diet do your daily exercises
And you'll look like skin and bone.

Come on rattle them bones,
Put your hands up to the ceiling,
Bend your hips and touch your toes,
Do your daily exercises,
You're gonna look like skin and bone,

Don't eat no mashed potatoes,
Don't eat no buttered scones
Don't eat no carbohydrates
You're gonna look like skin and bone. 



I love the fact that this song came out thirty years BEFORE Atkins.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Aug 5, 2007)

The kids are in on it too..! A bit of Ska punk from NOFX - 

'She's like a Mobile Waterbed' 

She'll have another piece of pie
She'll have a double Reuben rye
She works hard at eating well
That's why I love her

She's got a couple of pony kegs
Her arms are bigger than my legs
And when she holds me I can't breathe
That's why I love her

Yeah I'm her butter she's my bread
She's like a mobile waterbed
And when I get on top of her
I can't touch the mattress

And when her flesh begins to sag
She's like a human sleeping bag
I feel so cozy safe and warm
She's my insulation

I always know where she sat
And when she's on me I get flat
Some broken ribs a punctured lung
That's why I love her

She's my filly* I'm her stud
Her bean is bigger than my pud
It's like feeding a Tic-Tac to a whale
That's why I love her

She'll have another piece of pie
She'll have a double Reuben rye
She works hard at eating well
That's why I love her


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 5, 2007)

It's like feeding a Tic-Tac to a whale? Uh, that somehow seems more disparaging than flattering to me.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 5, 2007)

ha, that timbaland one makes me too happy. i love him!

my contribution: "big bottom" from spinal tap anyone?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 5, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Outkast
> The Way You Move
> 
> ...
> ...



Yup Freak is positive. I dont like the line about big girls needing love too though. I never really liked that saying, it always makes me feel like the people saying it think they are doing the fat girl a favor. Like they have to excuse the fact that they are doing a fat girl.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Aug 6, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It's like feeding a Tic-Tac to a whale? Uh, that somehow seems more disparaging than flattering to me.



I can see why someone would think the line, or indeed the whole song is disparaging but...at the end of the day, Thats Why He Loves Her. They're just punkified lyrics describing what many FA's find attractive in BBWs, rather than more...poetic wishy-washy lyrics. 

Besides, I found the lyrics in Dimensions magazine in the end, so someone out there gets it....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 6, 2007)

Just because the song says that's why he loves her doesn't mean the whole thing isn't just one colossal joke to the artists. It certainly wouldn't be the first song like that. 

/just saying.


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 6, 2007)

prince's gett off


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Aug 6, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Just because the song says that's why he loves her doesn't mean the whole thing isn't just one colossal joke to the artists. It certainly wouldn't be the first song like that.
> 
> /just saying.



Pretty pesimistic though. Whats to say that all songs featuring bbws aren't taking the piss? After all, any of the artists that wrote them - do you see any of them going out with a BBW? 
Yes, its more graphic than others on the list, but as I said, thats Punk Poetry for you. NOFX aren't ones to mince their words...you should hear what they say about people they _dont_ like  
I just don't see why they'd add the 'Thats why I love her' line if they were taking the piss...seems they're more accurately expressing an FAness than anyone else.


----------



## KuroBara (Aug 6, 2007)

A little known favorite!! Even if it is only one verse. Gett Off, that is, forgot to hit "quote"


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 7, 2007)

KuroBara said:


> A little known favorite!! Even if it is only one verse. Gett Off, that is, forgot to hit "quote"



He only _mentions_ it in one verse, but it's not like he's sexing a thinnie in the others.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 8, 2007)

I love Storm Large. She is one powerhouse of a rock goddess  Plus she mentions in my favorite song of hers called Beautiful a big girl. In the sense that the main girl she speaks of is a big girl. She has another song actually called Fat Chicks Revenge. But of course I can't find the lyrics to that one anywhere. Oh Storm.... you rock! (She's from Portland too)


She was over the top and out of control 
She raw away at 13 years old 
But she had her feet on the ground 
And nobody pushed her around 

Her mommy said "you'd better be a good girl" 
Her teacher said "you better turn around" 
And everyone said "the girl's a trouble maker" 
And all she would ever say was "ain't life beautiful" 

She was under the influence of "Out Of The Blue" 
And all those crimson colors stand up and salute you 
She is the one with the smile 
The angel wearing devilish looks in her eyes 

Her mommy said "you'd better be a good girl" 
Her teacher said "hey, turn that music down" 
And everyone said "the girl's a trouble maker" 
And all she would ever say was "ain't life beautiful" 

[Beautiful lyrics on http://www.metrolyrics.com]

She will crawl around and be a shame 
and she, had better get used to it 

She was over the top and out of control 
*Big girls were not built to walk the straight and narrow *
She is the one wearing the crown 
And everybody wants her around 
And all she would ever say was "ain't life beautiful" 
And all that she would ever say was "ain't life beautiful" (x3) 

Mommy said she always was the best 
Teacher said "I turned that kid around" 
And everyone said "yeah, I used to f**k her" 
And all that she'd ever say was "beautiful" 
(Life is) Beautiful...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 8, 2007)

troubadours said:


> ha, that timbaland one makes me too happy. i love him!
> 
> my contribution: "big bottom" from spinal tap anyone?



Ahhh yes, spinal tap  Good stuff!


----------



## Mishty (Aug 9, 2007)

Big Girl (you are beautiful) - Mika

I've been singing this for a few months now:

Walks in to the room
Feels like a big balloon
I said, 'Hey girls you are beautiful'
Diet coke and a pizza please
Diet coke I'm on my knees
Screaming 'Big girls you are beautiful'

You take your skinny girl
Feel like I'm gonna die
'Cause a real woman
Needs a real man here's why

You take your girl
And multiply her by four
Now a whole lotta woman
Needs a whole lot more

Get yourself to the Butterfly Lounge
Find yourself a big lady
Big boy come on around
And they'll be calling you baby

No need to fantasize
Since I was in my braces
A watering hole
With the girls around
And curves in all the right places

Big girls you are beautiful
Big girls you are beautiful
Big girls you are beautiful
Big girls you are beautiful

Walks in to the room
Feels like a big balloon
I said, 'Hey girls you are beautiful'
Diet coke and a pizza please
Diet coke I'm on my knees
Screaming 'Big girls you are beautiful'

You take your girl
And multiply her by four
Now a whole lotta woman
Needs a whole lot more

Get yourself to the Butterfly Lounge
Find yourself a big lady 
Big boy come on around
And they'll be calling you baby

Full lyrics


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 9, 2007)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Big Girl (you are beautiful) - Mika
> 
> I've been singing this for a few months now:
> 
> ...



Of course! I have been hearing it all the time over here in England. I don't think it will go mainstream where I'm at in Portland. Or maybe a lot has changed in the last month.... Whatever happens... I LOVE THAT SONG!


----------



## fatgirl33 (Aug 9, 2007)

Does anyone have the lyrics to the Frank Zappa song, "Sex"? It's got at least a verse about BBWs... and years ago I saw a picture of he and his wife, and she was definately a BBW at the time.  

Brenda


----------



## Mishty (Aug 9, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Of course! I have been hearing it all the time over here in England. I don't think it will go mainstream where I'm at in Portland. Or maybe a lot has changed in the last month.... Whatever happens... I LOVE THAT SONG!



Damn I wish that much could change in a month :blush: 

But nope... I think IMF and YouTube may be the only place to see the video (which stars dozens of English bbws!) when it does come out...MTV would _never_, and VH1 _might_ have the balls....


----------



## Teresa (Aug 10, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Of course! I have been hearing it all the time over here in England. I don't think it will go mainstream where I'm at in Portland. Or maybe a lot has changed in the last month.... Whatever happens... I LOVE THAT SONG!


 
I think it might have gone mainstream this morning. It was on a morning program here called "Good Morning America", which is a very popular show. Each friday they have groups on the show singing, usually very popular groups/singers/etc. I'd never heard the song before and then all of a sudden here's this guy up there singing about Big Girls Are Beautiful and he had big girls around the stage. Two of the BBW's were in the same costume and about 2/3's of the way through the song they got up on the stage with him and danced. He kissed one of them at the end. 

I was grinning the whole time he sang.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 10, 2007)

fatlane said:


> "Layla" by Derek and the Dominoes is totally about a BBW. They don't come right out and say it, but it's obvious in their passion as they play and sing the song. "Lovely Rita, Meter Maid" by The Beatles is another great size-positive song. Most meter maids I've known have been blissfully fluffy, if you know what I mean and I think you do know what I mean.
> 
> If you try hard enough, every song can be what you want it to be. You just gotta believe.



'Layla' was written by Eric Clapton about George Harrison's wife Patti, whom he lusted after and eventually married. As you can see, Patti is definitely NOT a BBW. 

View attachment claptonSKR140706_600x600.jpg


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 12, 2007)

I was singing "If I was a Richman" today whilst mowing the lawn so as to not irratate the neighbours, and I realised there is a size positive lyric

*I see my wife, my Golde, looking like a rich man's wife
With a proper double-chin.*
Supervising meals to her heart's delight.
I see her putting on airs and strutting like a peacock.
Oy, what a happy mood she's in.
Screaming at the servants, day and night


----------



## Highsteppa (Aug 12, 2007)

Not quite on par with the subject matter of this thread, but a fave of mine that is on a slight tangent.

The lyrics in the song are spoken, and with a cockney accent over a dirty, filthy throbbing bass and pumping beat.

Loco Dice - Phat Dope Shit



6 o clock in the mornin'. heh.
get outta bed,
take a swig off that bottle of vodka i tried to finish off this mornin' man.
i was pissed as a fart.
yeah so what did i do, chucked the bitch out from the night before dint I?
open the door, i forgot to take a shower but it don't matter anyway.
i love that smell of sex.
so i thought i'd follow that smell down to the beach.
n' on my way mate, you shoulda seen the babes.
what all ova the place,
left, right
and in the middle.
it was wicked.

in the distance i could hear this beat sort of...
buildin' up.
in the background people screamin' at the tops of their voices.
it was an amazin' feelin'.
the sun was shinin'.
it was shinin' so fuckin' bright i had to put my sunglasses on dint i?
yeh, so,
yeh so that was the way it was on that
sunny
little
morning.

i entered the center of the hullamaboo.
those people were gettin' down man!
they were movin' their bodies.
there were so many gyrating bodies, getting down.
and they were getting down
to that phat dope shit.

oh yeh, i've had some of that.
so i thought "right it's time to go home".
but on the way i nick a bottle of vodka off somebody...innit?
yyyeah. take the taste away of all the sweet shit i had the evenin before.
so i did.
and as i was going to the bar,
to nick the splash,
this baby grabbed me between the legs
and pulled me back on to the dancefloor,
cuz she wanted me and only me
to get down with her
to that PHAT...DOPE....SHIT....

that's where we'll meet. 
i lost the plot. 
happens quite alot you know. 
i lost my wallet, 
my money 
and at long last, 
my virginity. 
heh. 
on the toilet. 
yeah i got down on her on the toilet. 
i went outside onto the terrace, 
the people were raisin' their hands in the air. 
as the music got higher. 
as the music got higher and higher. 
i got down as well. 
and they took me by surprise... 
those babies in disguise. 
yeah...babies in disguise... 
i took her home i made her wet 
that was something that you know 
i'll never forget you know. 
but that's the way it was man, 
on that lovely summers day... 
on that phat dope shit.


----------



## altered states (Aug 13, 2007)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/kjn/lyrics/


----------



## firefly (Apr 24, 2011)

I know this thread is necro, but I couldn't find a 'newer' one.

I don't think that the artist Milow is already known outside Europe but his new song has a few lines I'd like to show:

You And Me (in My Pocket) Songtext :
I wish you smelled a little funny
Not just funny really bad
We could roam the streets forever
Just like cats but wed never stray
I sometimes wish you were a mermaid
I could raise you in the tub at home
We could take a swim together
On weekly day trips to the bay

Oh you and me
It would be only you and me
Oh you and me
It would be only you and me

*I wish you were a little bigger
Not just big but really fat
Doors you would no longer fit through
In my bed you would have to stay*
I often wish that you had feathers
Id keep you in a giant cage
All day long Id sit and watch you
Id sing for you and that would be okay

People say there are plenty of fish
In the sea, baby, all I do is wish

I wish you were a little slower
Not just slow but paralyzed
Then I could plug you into a socket
So you could never run away
I really wish that you were smaller
Not just small but really really short
So I could put you in my pocket
And carry you around all day

You tube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-HH2c_pydU


----------



## MasterMike (Apr 25, 2011)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> The kids are in on it too..! A bit of Ska punk from NOFX -
> 
> 'She's like a Mobile Waterbed'
> 
> ...


The name of the song is "Hot Dog In A Hallway", and can be heard on NOFX'S album *Heavy Petting Zoo*. While many of their lyrics shouldn't be taken too seriously, I have heard their lead singer Fat Mike saying in an interview that he's against size discrimination towards women when his interviewer started calling Kelly Clarkson a "fat cow". But mainly, I don't think it's so much that he's an FA, he just doesn't discriminate in what he gets for groupies.


----------



## LalaCity (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, since the thread's been revived, I was listening to an old Peter Gabriel album recently and the song "Kiss of Life" jumped out at me:


*See me a big woman, big woman look how you dance
See me a big woman, big woman caught in a trance

Dancing on the tabletop, covered up with the Easter feast
You're dancing for the fishermen, from the large right
to the least
Dancing for the slow release, first the boy and then the beast
Then the beast

Burning, buring with the kiss of life
Burning, buring with the kiss of life*

*See me a big woman, big woman so full of life
See me a big woman, big woman going to be my wife

Watching for the different eyes - they change your face -
they come inside
Watch the spirits laugh and cry, watch them find a place 
to hide
Watch the spirits talk in tongues, watch them take you for 
a ride

Down at the ocean lies a body in the sand
Big woman sits beside, head in hand
With heat from her skin, and fire from her breath
She blows hard, she blows deep in the mouth of death

Burning, burning with the kiss of life
Burning, burning with the kiss of life
Burning, burning with the kiss of life*


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 2, 2011)

Spinal Tap- Big Bottoms

The bigger the cushion, the sweeter the pushin'
That's what I said
The looser the waistband, the deeper the quicksand
Or so I have read

My baby fits me like a flesh tuxedo
I'd like to sink her with my pink torpedo

Big bottom, big bottom
Talk about bum cakes, my girl's got 'em
Big bottom drive me out of my mind
How could I leave this behind?

I met her on Monday, 'twas my lucky bun day
You know what I mean
I love her each weekday, each velvety cheek day
You know what I mean

My love gun's loaded and she's in my sights
Big game is waiting there inside her tights, yeah

Big bottom, big bottom
Talk about mud flaps, my girl's got 'em
Big bottom drive me out of my mind
How could I leave this behind?

My baby fits me like a flesh tuxedo
I'd like to sink her with my pink torpedo

Big bottom, big bottom
Talk about bum cakes, my girl's got 'em
Big bottom drive me out of my mind
How could I leave this behind?


----------

